# Problem in setting up FB as router



## sukhwindersingh (Oct 14, 2009)

I have installed FB 7.0 and want to configure this as router as per follwoing configuration:
i have two nic cards in my FB rl0 ip : 192.168.1.60/24
                              rl1 ip : 10.132.41.251/24
rl0 is connected with ADSL modem having ip 192.168.1.1
rl1 is connected to my office intranet having g/w ip 10.132.41.1

i have other PC's connected to ADSL modem like 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.3 etc

i have added a static route in ADSL modem as 10.0.0.0/8 gateway 192.168.1.60

i have added static route in FB as 10.0.0.0/8 gateway 10.132.41.1

now:
if i ping from any pc(having IP 192.168.1.2) connected to ADSL modem follwing IP's

1. 192.1681.60 (FB rl0) im able to ping.
2 10.132.41.251 (FB rl1) im able to ping 
but if i try to ping 10.132.41.1 (or any other IP excep 251) im not able to ping whereas
if i ping any IP 10.132.41.x from FB im able to ping.

Please guide me why my FB is not routing incomming trafic?
do i need to configure NAT for this? 

Thanx in advance
Sukhwinder Singh


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2009)

sukhwindersingh said:
			
		

> i have added a static route in ADSL modem as 10.0.0.0/8 gateway 192.168.1.60


You only use 10.132.41.0/24 so only route that.



> i have added static route in FB as 10.0.0.0/8 gateway 10.132.41.1


Not needed because 10.132.41.0/24 is a directly connected network.



> but if i try to ping 10.132.41.1 (or any other IP excep 251) im not able to ping whereas


Is there a firewall blocking ICMP to 10.132.41.1 on the Office lan? Also make sure the office router at 10.132.41.1 has a route to 192.168.1.0/24.



> do i need to configure NAT for this?


Nope. Just the correct routing tables.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 14, 2009)

Is ipforwarding on? Does [cmd=]sysctl -n net.inet.ip.forwarding[/cmd] give you 0 (off) or 1 (on)?


----------



## sukhwindersingh (Oct 14, 2009)

*Thanx it is solved*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> You only use 10.132.41.0/24 so only route that.
> 
> 
> Not needed because 10.132.41.0/24 is a directly connected network.
> ...



Thank you very much for ur help, actualy this was problem that reverse route was not there in office network router for my network. 
But im successfull in reaching office network through nating.
i have now 3 nic's and my FB router is rocking.
Thank u for ur supoort
long live FB


----------

